# Forum behaving oddly tonight?



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I clicked on a topic in the Mk1 section, and a new window opened up displaying that topic. Odd.

Then, I posted a reply on the Forge Motorsport section and noticed there were no smilies available. Also odd.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Talking of acting funny!!

Someone changed the topic of one of my posts (pretty sure it was Charlie or one of Rusty's mob (I think charlie's the only forum admin) from "Alpina II" to "Alpina II - Organiers required"

Without any permission from me or anything!!

Seems a little strange! But then again, rusty seems to have free rain on these boards now!!

What about the fact he's about to launch his own forum! I wonder if any forum admins will have anything to say about that! 

http://www.eurottours.com/home.html


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

It was me Ben, following your post, thought it was helping out. I can easily change back? Your sniping isn't really showing you in the best light.



T7 BNW said:


> Talking of acting funny!!
> 
> Someone changed the topic of one of my posts (pretty sure it was Charlie or one of Rusty's mob (I think charlie's the only forum admin) from "Alpina II" to "Alpina II - Organiers required"
> 
> ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I was about to say that Charlie isn't a moderator on this forum, so couldn't have changed anything like that.

Rich has been in talks with the forum admins for a while about his intentions regarding the trips he is organising along with the new platform he is launching to run them from.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> It was me Ben, following your post, thought it was helping out. I can easily change back? Your sniping isn't really showing you in the best light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know Ikon.

I am sure you can understand i wasnt too pleased with my post's being changed as if i wasnt around any more?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> I am sure you can understand i wasnt too pleased with my post's being changed as if i wasnt around any more?


... and I'm sure you can understand that to make a forum easier to use, it's better to have prescriptive topic titles, hence why yours was edited very slightly.

If a mod chooses to edit a topic title in such a way, there is no need to contact the original poster because it is perfectly clear why that action was taken in the first place.

It appears that you only chose to moan about it because you [incorrectly] assumed it was somebody you have a beef with, thus under normal circumstances I reckon this conversation wouldn't even be taking place now about such a non-event that occurs on a daily basis.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you can understand i wasnt too pleased with my post's being changed as if i wasnt around any more?
> ...


Kevin im sorry, but not sure why you continue to take this tone with me?

I wasnt happy that a post of mine was edited without anyone mentioning a thing to me. It had no profanities, and was completely on subject. Yes i would have still posted this no matter who it was.

I understand why some posts need moderating, i just dont feel my post did.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Kevin im sorry, but not sure why you continue to take this tone with me?


... because I am fed up with reading PMs in my inbox connected to your pathetic little squabble. As others have pointed out your snide comments do nothing to help the situation, instead all they do is stir and cause bad feeling on the forum. Rich seems to have stopped, so why can't you?

Quite frankly I'm sick to the back teeth of hearing about it. You're grown men FFS, move on!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin im sorry, but not sure why you continue to take this tone with me?
> ...


Rich didnt stop when he had no event on the go and it suited him Kevin. I didnt see any comments from you then. But all of a sudden he has some events on the go so he has to behave him self.

Well guess what.... i dont!! So yes... Im gonna give him the same crap he gave me when i couldnt respond due to the fact i didnt want to upset any of the Alpina Goers.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Rich didnt stop when he had no event on the go and it suited him Kevin.


Yes he did, he was warned about it by several Moderators and Admin and he stopped. Just like you have be told several times that your comments do not help (with the hope you'd take the hint). Since then he hasn't said a word and instead gone about his ways in a respectful manner. Read back your [incorrect] snide comment on this thread about Admin of the forum not taking kindly to Rich's new forum... let's just say for example he hadn't have contacted us letting us know his intentions, do you think a snide comment like yours was the best way to inform us, or in the best interest of the forum? No it's not, all you were doing was looking to stir up trouble.

I know Rich as well as I know you, in fact I know him less! I've not met him, so I have no axe to grind apart from his behaviour on here that has now stopped.



T7 BNW said:


> Well guess what.... i dont!! So yes... Im gonna give him the same crap he gave me when i couldnt respond due to the fact i didnt want to upset any of the Alpina Goers.


As I said earlier, I've got better things to do with my life than sit and watch two grown men act like children, so if you dish out crap and cause trouble, then you'll be banned, simple as that. The same goes for him.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> I clicked on a topic in the Mk1 section, and a new window opened up displaying that topic. Odd.
> 
> Then, I posted a reply on the Forge Motorsport section and noticed there were no smilies available. Also odd.


Thanks for the help guys :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I clicked on a topic in the Mk1 section, and a new window opened up displaying that topic. Odd.
> ...


Cam stop trying to hijack my thread please!


----------

